# Does moonlight help?



## theyorker (Jan 12, 2007)

I found a lamp that has 2 150 watt HPS bulbs and 2 90 watt flouresant bulbs that give off the same light as the moon.  Would "moonlight" help the plant flower any better?  (12 hours with the HPS bulbs and 12 hours with the 90 watt "moonlight" bulbs instead of darkness).


----------



## Hick (Jan 12, 2007)

"I" would risk _ANY_ light poisoning during the "dark" period...


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

i second what hick said, remember the moon doesnt have it own light, its just using light that reflected by the sun!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 12, 2007)

I've always thought about this. I'm usually an outside gardener. Even though the moons light is reflected, it's light none the less. I don't think small amounts of light would hurt anything but I wouldn't give them 90 w of light during the dark period. I always here people say "total darkness, total darkness" but in a growroom you're trying to reproduce conditions that are outside, inside. Moonlight is a natural occurance outside and it doesn't effect plants...I don't think light during the dark period would hurt, just not bright light.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 12, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing bomb.  The closer to the outdoors the better.  We'll see the light kit is almost $600.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing bomb. The closer to the outdoors the better. We'll see the light kit is almost $600.



ouch!! for $600 you could get so much more for your money!!!


----------



## theyorker (Jan 12, 2007)

It's got ventilation and 2 ballists, it's a pretty nice setup.  I would be happier if the two HPS bulbs were 250.  Keep in my mind flower room is only 36" wide x 24" deep and 4' high.  I will have room for 8 plants and I like this setup because it fits perfectly in the container and spreads the light out very evenly.  I found it at a pet store that sells a lot of aquariums and they use it in big tanks to grow coral reefs.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 12, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've always thought about this. I'm usually an outside gardener. Even though the moons light is reflected, it's light none the less. I don't think small amounts of light would hurt anything but I wouldn't give them 90 w of light during the dark period. I always here people say "total darkness, total darkness" but in a growroom you're trying to reproduce conditions that are outside, inside. Moonlight is a natural occurance outside and it doesn't effect plants...I don't think light during the dark period would hurt, just not bright light.


 
This is true...but in nature, you will find alot more hermaphrodites than in my growroom...survival instinct.  Think about it, if by the next moon phase in flower, the female has not been pollinated...it will pollinate itself.  Built in 'safety feature' to insure MJ will be around for along time.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah bet you will find more males and hermies in a outside grow then a well controlled indoor enviroment.

now if you could find the reflective color temperature of the moon, cause all light that reflects off another color will create a new color. just like plants, they dont use green light from the sun directly, istead that green light hits their green leaves and turns that light into far-red, which it CAN use, thats why they are green


----------

